# What's with Lyft silver and gold silliness?



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Got an email stating that since I gave a dozen rides last week I'm in "silver" status and that qualifies me for a bunch of "rewards" from Shell, Allstate and various taxes, medical and retirement BS companies.

"Accelerate Rewards Program"... is this their attempt at "employee benefits?"


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I received a "GOLD" status e-mail on April 5th. The only thing driver-oriented was a 20% discount on ONLINE orders at Advance Auto Parts. Yeah, like I'm going to order a radiator and pay $50 to have it shipped to my home. The others were for movie tickets, flowers, hotels, etc.. 

If you notice, you have to take advantage of your royal Silver status this month, because on July 1'st you'll revert back to being just a run-of-the-mill Lyft driver again..until you climb the next mountain.

Lyft continually comes out with things that they THINK we want, but who the hell at Lyft is actually asking drivers what we want and need? I think they have some minimum-wage "Driver Incentives Specialist" who looks up widely available discounts each month and simply brands them as something "special" for Lyft drivers who drive enough passengers in a given month. Bottom Line = Lyft simply doesn't care enough about its drivers to develop REAL incentives. If Lyft did care about drivers, the company would reward us with TANGIBLE awards, such as $50, $100, $200 pre-paid VISA cards. 

Do a Google search on what other Independent Contractors receive in the way of perks and incentives. We get less than illegal immigrant yard-worker contractors receive from their landscaper-owners! It's sad man...


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Lyft simply doesn't care enough about its drivers to develop REAL incentives. If Lyft did care about drivers, the company would reward us with TANGIBLE awards, such as $50, $100, $200 pre-paid VISA cards.
> 
> Do a Google search on what other Independent Contractors receive in the way of perks and incentives. We get less than illegal immigrant yard-worker contractors receive from their landscaper-owners! It's sad man...


I think most folks here would be happy to just get reasonable fares, AT ALL TIMES, not just a few hours a week, and the ability to screen rides based on destination. Hell go back to 1.25/.25 and I'll get the water bottles back out 

Oh, and stop flooding the streets with cars....


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

I hit the Platinum status every month. But it's worthless IMO... They are doing this Shell gas rewards thing, but I still save money going to like an Arco station or paying cash. So basically their rewards are worthless...

The only positive thing I can say about being at Platinum is that Lyft support seems to resolve all my issues within the hour after emailing them ^^


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

All perks issued by Lyft/Uber are pretty much worthless, unless you are a mechanic, and do all your car repairs yourself. I didn't see any coupons/discounts for a Mercedes.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

SuckA said:


> All perks issued by Lyft/Uber are pretty much worthless, unless you are a mechanic, and do all your car repairs yourself. I didn't see any coupons/discounts for a Mercedes.


And if you were a mechanic you would get much better deals using your discount at NAPA etc then these anyways. The only thing I find somewhat useful is Lyft platinum because their priority support (as their regular support takes so damn long) and the free roadside assistance. However, platinum with Lyft is not something I'll ever achieve nor aspire to try.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I just bought movie tickets to see a movie tonight for 30% off. Pretty sure that is the only thing I will every use the perks for. Lol.


----------

